# Short and Fat



## toolmantf99

Hey guys and gals! Finished this one up last night. Haven't had a chance to band it up yet, but I'm sure it will shoot great! The core is a Fat Tiny design by Metrograde that he kindly sent with my last order. The core was modified to slim the waist to where I could get my middle finger around it to feel secure since there is no longer a lanyard hole. I showed if off to my wife this morning and she said it reminded her of me, not sure what she meant by that


----------



## slingshotnew

Wow!!! Very nice!!!

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI Y600-U20 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law

You must got the blues, my friend!!! Awesome job!!!


----------



## MakeSlingshots

I would die to shot that, it looks sooooooooooo good.  lol

Great job :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## alfshooter

:wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Flatband

Man you is just a machine of late Yo!!! Tool man production line running clean and smooth!!!!!


----------



## Albinogek

Wow! Great job! You knocked that one out of the park!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun

Wipe drool and Click "Save Image As". :headbang:


----------



## d3moncow

Beautiful! It looks great, and very comfortable. I love the color, too.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Jesus man, you are killing it!!! This has been one hell of a run! All work and no play makes Timmy put out some sweet shooters!


----------



## toolmantf99

Thanks for all the kind comments guys. I have been putting in some shop time lately and have a few more that will be done in the next week or two.


----------



## Dayhiker

That looks awesome. I can tell it will be a great little shooter. Great job, Tim. :bowdown:


----------



## Chuck Daehler

That is a charm! Nice little shooter with a fat palm swell to fill the hand....nice Christmas present to yourself. Well, it's Hanukkah but what the heck. A faded bluejean blue, will match that back pocket when you go out for a plinking stroll soon.


----------



## TSM

Beautiful! I really dig that color. Short-n-fat is where it's at!


----------



## Can-Opener

Nicely done Tim  Looks very professional


----------



## Byudzai

this is gorgeous man. so handsome and clean. i love it!


----------



## derandy

Wow...i like it a lot...


----------



## Can-Opener

I showed if off to my wife this morning and she said it reminded her of me, not sure what she meant by that 

I keep rereading this statement and I am pretty sure it some sort of reference to length versa diameter or the Golden Mean


----------



## Vly62

Been keeping an eye on your work - you sir are very talented!!! Hope to have the chance to add on of your creations to my collection someday.


----------



## StretchandEat

I like it alot.. looks comfy..


----------



## Firefly

I keep coming back to look at this one. Ok, I lied--I keep the page up and I just look at it several times a day. Just awesome!


----------

